# Should I learn M2/R2 before being able to blindsolve successfully?



## xXzaKerXx (Nov 16, 2009)

As the title suggests. Should I learn M2/R2 before being able to complete a blindfold solve successfully because i am not sure whether M2 is easier on the brain than old pochmann

please reply soon sorry for bad english


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 16, 2009)

In lieu of R2, try other less advanced methods.
They're simpler, and you can get fast in a less amount of time.

M2 should be easier than Old Pochmann, it's the same concept, except using M2 as the swap.

Best of luck in your BLD endeavors.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks mate but can you recommend any other website that explains M2/R2 in detail because stefan's guide is sort of hard to understand sry stefan


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 16, 2009)

Here you go.

That website has an excellent guide on M2 and 3OP for corners.
It's also written by the former WR of BLD.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Nov 16, 2009)

u mean macky? thanks alot!!


----------



## babyle (Nov 16, 2009)

For M2/Old Pochmann Eric Limeback has a pretty good tutorial. http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=1132A827AD84EB87&search_query=eric+limeback


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Nov 16, 2009)

thx all i wont forget u when i can BLD!!!


----------



## Weston (Nov 16, 2009)

use zbld 
now

roflolwut


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 16, 2009)

0:

Someone mentioned ZBLD!   
You're awesome, man!


----------



## Caedus (Nov 16, 2009)

Where can more info on ZBLD be found? I'm interested in taking a look at it, and possibly learning it.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is an example solve and explanation of the first variation which uses the algorithms which include a 3-cycle of edges.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16074
I also have a video explaining every detail on youtube.

If you use mirrors, it's only around 40-50 algorithms instead of around 90-100 (84 2GLLs and 4EPLLs + Misc. ELLs).

The second variation, which can solve edges without prior orientation, I haven't explored into very much, because I kinda gave up on ZBLD. It takes wayy too much thinking during execution, and other methods are faster.

I just like it as a fun concept, since it's one of few methods for 3x3 BLD which can influence corners whilst solving edges.

It basically replaces the T, J, and R perms in classic pochmann with the ZBLLs which do double swaps of edges and corners. It has the benefit of classic pochmann's ability to solve both orientation and permutation at once, whilst simplifying the corners.

However... this method takes around the same amount of algorithms, but isn't 2gen, which the first variation is.
It's also more complex, and AUFs are annoying.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Nov 16, 2009)

What is ZBLD? Where can i learn it? Can you please give me all the necessary details thx alot


----------

